# Family Portrait...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Pat's daughter wanted a family pic, so off we went to the park. I never claimed to be a studio photog, or a portait photographer for that matter. Looks good in print, though.
Mike


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Very Nice Mr. Mike .. Beautiful family !!


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

looks good to me Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Nice job...*

Mike,

Let me be the first to congratulate you. Great job of posing and f 3.5 really made them stand out from the background. The shot has alot of personality.

Canon doesn't show the white balance setting in exif though and the image has a cool (bluish) cast to it on my monitor. I took the liberty of making a correction. If you want me to delete it let me know...










Again, great capture!!! Ok I'm the third (I type slow).


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Very nice crisp and clean photo. Great looking family as well. What kind of camera?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow, what a beautiful family and a beautiful family photo!

Thank you so much for sharing this one! 

rosesm


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow. That is an outstanding shot. Great job bro.


Kelly


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Canon Digital Rebel w/50mm f/1.8 lens with EX 430 flash. ISO 100, 1/200 sec @ f/3.5

Rusty, remember I told you I was partially color blind? Kinda shows, huh? The grandkids had fun and we turned 'em loose on the playground after the pics. I've got 155 more to go through! 
Mike


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MT Stringer said:


> Canon Digital Rebel w/50mm f/1.8 lens with EX 430 flash. ISO 100, 1/200 sec @ f/3.5
> 
> Rusty, remember I told you I was partially color blind? Kinda shows, huh? The grandkids had fun and we turned 'em loose on the playground after the pics. I've got 155 more to go through!
> Mike


No, I remember. I'm curous what you're white balance settings were though. There's a mixture of sun and shade in the shot. If it was AWB looks like it honed in on the sun giving the shade the cast.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nice picture Mike. Good looking family. Now if you could just catch fish as well as you can catch a moment.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Nice pic Mikey...REALLY nice. I wonder if Capt'n Ray is hearin' them footsteps?!?


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

ya done good.


----------



## wingnut (Jul 18, 2006)

Good looking Picture. Great looking family, you should be PROUD!!!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Ditto on wingnut! Great pose.

SH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice job MT...Hmmmm.. color blind??? Now that's a problem I'd rather do without. I can't see too well or hear much...but at least red appers to be red for me. 

With Rusty's help on setting the white balance ( don't they sell some kind of white "special" card for that??/)...you'll do fine. regards, Rich


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

That is a very nice family picture! I do like the way they stand out against the background. Great job!


----------

